# Psych wards, shitty parenting, & and ovary stealing aliens...



## Lulu1980

So I've been traveling since end of January in my state and started across the country around March. I basically read about train hopping one night and 2 days later, I woke up packed a ridiculously heavy pack, junked my car and started walking. It took a week for me to make it out of my town lol it was terrifying and absolutely liberating! I made it from Pittsburgh to San Jose Ca then back. So i stop back in my hometown to tie up some loose ends. I'm staying at my mom's for a week or so because she really wanted to spend time with me ever since she filled out that missing persons report when I left. I disappear all the time. I didn't expect to end up on the news for 2 days. She overreacts. So I get back and my family says if I wanted to travel I should have just told them. And that they would support me no matter what! 

So I tell them I'm leaving again. This is preceded by 4 days of telling me what a fuck up I am and how normal people don't hop trains, I'm gonna die or get raped, and that normal people don't read books about alien abductions. This is the part where I find out you can be committed for poor reading choices according to my mother. I did not help the situation by drinking a pint but for heavens sake. I had to drown out that woman's voice and kill time before my next abduction. 

So I take a long nap and wake up 302'd in the psych ward. I read my commitment papers...... Here's what she stated while I was taking my vodka nap....... Lulu has been train hopping and thinks aliens took her ovaries, she has sex alot, she is bipolar and needs drugged to keep her from thinking the government doesn't have our best interests at heart. And worst of all she walked to Vegas with $2 in her pocket and she takes ridiculous amounts of showers. 
I was trapped in that hell hole for 3 days.... Kidnapped, robbed, drugged and then told to color a picture or make a birdhouse. Fuck your birdhouse. But all the nurses want a postcard from Vegas.

I got another good story about making the cartel think I'm bad ass by getting my greyhound pulled over and escorted off by the police. They didn't kidnap me that time. But man those passengers were looking at me funny the next few cities. They thought little me was a terrorist or something.

And I love reading all your stories. They are great!


----------



## Adnil

Correct me if I'm wrong, and please excuse me for skimming through your text - but isn't that the photo of another STP member?

Edit; found the introduction


----------



## Lulu1980

Adnil said:


> View attachment 30425
> Correct me if I'm wrong, and please excuse me for skimming through your text - but isn't that the photo of another STP member?
> 
> Edit; found the introduction


Do you know I was trying to figure out how to get my old account back and there it is. My phone got stolen in Vegas and I lost my old account. Can one of the mods delete that? Plus I wanted to change my username to my clown name anyway but I feel bad for making that extra account


----------



## Tude

Was going to delete an account but it looks my tools can just Ban and I would rather not. But you can delete one of your accounts - hang on and let me see the easiest thing to do to get rid of one account.


----------



## Deleted member 125

i had no idea it was so easy to have somebody put into a psych ward...

yer mom doesnt like how you spend yer time so she has you commited?

do you really think aliens stole yer ovaries?

going by the username with 1980 in it makes me assume thats a birth year, that would make you more then old enough to tell yer mom (or any body else) to fuck off.

alot of this just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Tude

pm sent to help


----------



## Odin

Lulu1980 said:


> normal people don't read books about alien abductions.



I beg to differ...:ompus::

Bollocks to their normal!!! People who do no question are the nonnormies. They don't understand the Rolly Polly. DAMmm(T. ALIEN PEOPLE DO.. WE READ... WE STRIVE TO KNOW>>> ROCK THAT UFO>>> I WANT TO KNOW DAMMIT> woooooo waaaa w'woooooooo... wa...ooooo....

::::::

serious. 
::shifty::
I don't understand People who don't have a bit of curiosity and skepticism to what is real.

#I NEVER STOP THE SEARCH FOR TRUTH>o.o



Lulu1980 said:


> I was trapped in that hell hole for 3 days.... Kidnapped, robbed, drugged and then told to color a picture or make a birdhouse. Fuck your birdhouse. But all the nurses want a postcard from Vegas.




I'm evading them... but I got the hairs on my neck telling me they want me...

Like SAurOn's BUrning INfecteD EYE SEarching For My PRECIOUS.



cantcureherpes said:


> alot of this just doesnt make sense to me.



I ever tell you your boring... ::asshat::


----------



## Deleted member 125

haha no @Odin i dont think you have, but im still confused as to what exactly happend to this person.


----------



## Matt Derrick

@Lulu1980 i can merge the accounts if you want (you'll keep the lulu name).

i don't know anything about psych wards, but i'm pretty sure you can have any of your family members committed for a short time if you sign off on it saying they're crazy. it sounds like to me they confirmed lulu was at least semi-sane which is why she only spent like 3 days there.

i'm curious about the alien abductions though? i'm a bit of a sucker for that stuff. also, i want to hear the cartel story!


----------



## Deleted member 125

i don't know anything about psych wards, but i'm pretty sure you can have any of your family members committed for a short time if you sign off on it saying they're crazy. it sounds like to me they confirmed lulu was at least semi-sane which is why she only spent like 3 days there.

@Matt Derrick thats scary as hell that its that easy to have somebody put into a psych ward, ive never been commited myself but ive seen first hand how fucked those places are, and damn, thats just nuts that all it takes is a family member signing off to have you put through hell.


----------



## Matt Derrick

cantcureherpes said:


> i don't know anything about psych wards, but i'm pretty sure you can have any of your family members committed for a short time if you sign off on it saying they're crazy. it sounds like to me they confirmed lulu was at least semi-sane which is why she only spent like 3 days there.
> 
> @Matt Derrick thats scary as hell that its that easy to have somebody put into a psych ward, ive never been commited myself but ive seen first hand how fucked those places are, and damn, thats just nuts that all it takes is a family member signing off to have you put through hell.



Well definitely don't quote me on that, I could be talking out of my asshole, but we do live in a world where people were committed for being gay (as little as 40-50 years ago).


----------



## Brother X

*Is Psychiatry Itself A Mental Disorder?*

_ "But interestingly it ain't just the industry and the doctors that have an incentive to increase the number of mentally ill."_


----------



## Deleted member 16034

cantcureherpes said:


> @Matt Derrick thats scary as hell that its that easy to have somebody put into a psych ward, ive never been commited myself but ive seen first hand how fucked those places are, and damn, thats just nuts that all it takes is a family member signing off to have you put through hell.



One of my aunts was put in a psych ward because she found out about her husband's affair. While in the ward he left the kids with my aunt's mother (My grandma) and left town with the chick he was sleeping with. This was in the 70s, so not that long ago.


----------



## Frodo

Greyhound story, greyhound story!


----------



## kokomojoe

Lulu1980 said:


> ...she is bipolar and needs drugged to keep her from thinking the government doesn't have our best interests at heart.


I found this fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dmac

72 hour psych hold/eval is pretty common. Family and sometimes close friends (significant other) can get someone committed for a psych eval. Cops can do it to. Most common with a person who is considered to be a threat to themselves or others.


----------



## salxtina

> she has sex alot, she is bipolar and needs drugged to keep her from thinking the government doesn't have our best interests at heart.



sup.


----------



## huckfinnegain

Brother X said:


> *Is Psychiatry Itself A Mental Disorder?*
> 
> _ "But interestingly it ain't just the industry and the doctors that have an incentive to increase the number of mentally ill."_



http://laingsociety.org/colloquia/peaceconflict/divisions.levine.htm

"No sooner does a patient come to you than you begin to do all his thinking for him. Though dedicated to cure, rehabilitation or education, total institutions like asylums, prisons and boarding schools often seek to impose a specific reality on their inmates and thereby define experience for them as well. Not only does the doctor define reality for the patient's sake but for her own as well: "Without that right there'd be no such thing as medicine!" The doctor's power rests on her ability to define reality for the patient. In the process, she becomes the total administrator of reality. -- The issue is not which institutions are total and which are not, but rather, how much totality does each display? By this yardstick, Laing sees psychiatry as a dangerous political weapon: "Psychiatry is concerned with politics, with who makes the law." "


----------



## Brother X

huckfinnegain said:


> http://laingsociety.org/colloquia/peaceconflict/divisions.levine.htm
> 
> "No sooner does a patient come to you than you begin to do all his thinking for him. Though dedicated to cure, rehabilitation or education, total institutions like asylums, prisons and boarding schools often seek to impose a specific reality on their inmates and thereby define experience for them as well. Not only does the doctor define reality for the patient's sake but for her own as well: "Without that right there'd be no such thing as medicine!" The doctor's power rests on her ability to define reality for the patient. In the process, she becomes the total administrator of reality. -- The issue is not which institutions are total and which are not, but rather, how much totality does each display? By this yardstick, Laing sees psychiatry as a dangerous political weapon: "Psychiatry is concerned with politics, with who makes the law." "



R.D. Laing said it best, for sure. I have all of his books and a few biographies on my shelf.

It is easier than you think to get a 24 hour hold put on someone. They don't even have to be family, they just need to know how to work the system. I had a vindictive ex-gf tell the police (without my knowledge) that when I walked out on her, I was suicidal, which was a total lie, I just left, but then a month later cops checked my id at the beach, because I was swimming after dark and I guess that's a crime and lo and behold, I was taken into custody and held for 24 psych eval. To their credit, the cops were apologetic, telling me it was clear I was not suicidal or intending self harm, but rules are rules, etc. After I got out, I heard through the grapevine that my ex said: "That will teach him. No one leaves me! I leave them!" LOL Whatever.


----------



## Lulu1980

cantcureherpes said:


> i had no idea it was so easy to have somebody put into a psych ward...
> 
> yer mom doesnt like how you spend yer time so she has you commited?
> 
> do you really think aliens stole yer ovaries?
> 
> going by the username with 1980 in it makes me assume thats a birth year, that would make you more then old enough to tell yer mom (or any body else) to fuck off.
> 
> alot of this just doesnt make sense to me.


Its super easy... They just have to kiss cops asses while I'm drinking and I'm fucked. I don't drink that much but my mother was really up my ass that day and I wasnt leaving for another day or two. She has since apologized and note wants to join me! Holy shit! What a change! 

Yeah I'm 35 but my mother thinks I was nuts cause I had a mortgage, car, job, boat until I abandoned that lifestyle in January. She thinks that's nuts.

No aliens are cool. They haven't touched my ovaries. Jeez lol


----------



## Lulu1980

Odin said:


> I beg to differ...:ompus::
> 
> Bollocks to their normal!!! People who do no question are the nonnormies. They don't understand the Rolly Polly. DAMmm(T. ALIEN PEOPLE DO.. WE READ... WE STRIVE TO KNOW>>> ROCK THAT UFO>>> I WANT TO KNOW DAMMIT> woooooo waaaa w'woooooooo... wa...ooooo....
> 
> ::::::
> 
> serious.
> ::shifty::
> I don't understand People who don't have a bit of curiosity and skepticism to what is real.
> 
> #I NEVER STOP THE SEARCH FOR TRUTH>o.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm evading them... but I got the hairs on my neck telling me they want me...
> 
> Like SAurOn's BUrning INfecteD EYE SEarching For My PRECIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> I ever tell you your boring... ::asshat::


My whole point is.... What does it matter what I read or do as long as I'm not hurting anyone. I'm obsessed with abduction books but only in the past year. It's become a compulision and if you read them everything makes more sense.

I forget who said it but..... The bigger the lie The more they believe it.

I'm from one of the most active UFO counties in the country. I believe.


----------



## Lulu1980

Frodo said:


> Greyhound story, greyhound story!


I'm on it buddy! It's a good story lol


----------



## Lulu1980

Matt Derrick said:


> Well definitely don't quote me on that, I could be talking out of my asshole, but we do live in a world where people were committed for being gay (as little as 40-50 years ago).


My mother even gave them my Alien books as evidence. There was shitty staff that night. Usually when someone comes in drunk and their family does that lying crap they don't 302 them quickly. I just got lucky! They drugged me the entire time but didn't send me home with meds. That said allot to me!


----------



## Lulu1980

Brother X said:


> R.D. Laing said it best, for sure. I have all of his books and a few biographies on my shelf.
> 
> It is easier than you think to get a 24 hour hold put on someone. They don't even have to be family, they just need to know how to work the system. I had a vindictive ex-gf tell the police (without my knowledge) that when I walked out on her, I was suicidal, which was a total lie, I just left, but then a month later cops checked my id at the beach, because I was swimming after dark and I guess that's a crime and lo and behold, I was taken into custody and held for 24 psych eval. To their credit, the cops were apologetic, telling me it was clear I was not suicidal or intending self harm, but rules are rules, etc. After I got out, I heard through the grapevine that my ex said: "That will teach him. No one leaves me! I leave them!" LOL Whatever.


Thank God yours was only 24 hours. I was crying in a fetal position after 8 hours locked in seclusion. It was nuts. I'm a cute little thing that poses no danger and i was treated like a murderer.


----------



## Lulu1980

huckfinnegain said:


> http://laingsociety.org/colloquia/peaceconflict/divisions.levine.htm
> 
> "No sooner does a patient come to you than you begin to do all his thinking for him. Though dedicated to cure, rehabilitation or education, total institutions like asylums, prisons and boarding schools often seek to impose a specific reality on their inmates and thereby define experience for them as well. Not only does the doctor define reality for the patient's sake but for her own as well: "Without that right there'd be no such thing as medicine!" The doctor's power rests on her ability to define reality for the patient. In the process, she becomes the total administrator of reality. -- The issue is not which institutions are total and which are not, but rather, how much totality does each display? By this yardstick, Laing sees psychiatry as a dangerous political weapon: "Psychiatry is concerned with politics, with who makes the law." "


Since I was in there I just keep thinking a about the system they have in place there. And how easy it is to get lost in the system. I saw what they did first hand kind of like an undercover detective. They are the sick ones not me. I couldn't believe they got away with what they were doing. It's criminal what they do not the people they kidnap and drug.


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Lulu I fucking love you, if I don't see you while I'm on the road I'll be heartbroken. You take care of yourself until then,
Ya hear me?


----------



## Lulu1980

Geraldo said:


> Lulu I fucking love you, if I don't see you while I'm on the road I'll be heartbroken. You take care of yourself until then,
> Ya hear me?


I love you too! You remind me of my little friend jarida She had red hair and it was shaved but on the other side She was my pet! I would have fed her everyday!


----------



## Odin

Lulu1980 said:


> I'm from one of the most active UFO counties in the country. I believe.



I can be skeptical but only by trying to get an instinct to separate the BS. You know there is something to it... but It's like sifting through a haystack to find a needle thats made outta hay.

I do most of my UFO intel/gathering online and various documentaries... though I have read Communion, COMETA Report, various unofficial/sketch documents and online accounts of interaction.
Will look into more books for the road.

As for Pennsylvania... you have numerous sightings at nuclear power-plants and the kecksberg incident. 

Near Gotham city we had the O'hare sighting about a decade ago and I have had a few strange things myself. In the 90's at an aunts apartment saw a rotating cylindrical deal with antenna on a clear day high high up in orbit?? I have had an interest since before I was a teenager... Nothing definitive but had a share various _wyrd_ ...experiences... if I make it to jambo this year or even just on the road I would dig trading stories/theories over a campfire.



Lulu1980 said:


> My whole point is.... What does it matter what I read or do as long as I'm not hurting anyone.



Personally I don't give ah Unidentified Flying Dingleberry (haha) what anyone thinks about my interest in the subject. And to label someone or try censor what they can READ is damn just about the most DEsPOTIC kind of social control. 

Anyone that thinks they should control you in that way is behaving close minded and imperceptive I would bristle considerably at the thought of any interference in my chosen hobbies and subjects of study.

The whole "mainstream society" judging this subject as bogus is gonna come to an end.You can't be a reasonable person and just label all the evidence/accounts as bogus.

Trekking into the unknown has always been humanities greatest endeavor and that includes the search for truth.


----------



## Brother X

Lulu1980 said:


> Thank God yours was only 24 hours. I was crying in a fetal position after 8 hours locked in seclusion. It was nuts. I'm a cute little thing that poses no danger and i was treated like a murderer.


They had me handcuffed to a table for the entire 24 hours and I decided that I wasn't going to break and give anyone involved the satisfaction. So I sat upright in my chair the entire time, and walked out laughing with head held high when they released me. I won't lie to you through, being tagged and bagged like some animal just because someone with control issues decided to game the system and have me detained, made my blood boil. I just didn't let anyone see it. I'm sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Haystack

Odin said:


> but It's like sifting through a haystack to find a needle thats made outta hay.



Did someone say haystack?


----------



## Lulu1980

Odin said:


> I can be skeptical but only by trying to get an instinct to separate the BS. You know there is something to it... but It's like sifting through a haystack to find a needle thats made outta hay.
> 
> I do most of my UFO intel/gathering online and various documentaries... though I have read Communion, COMETA Report, various unofficial/sketch documents and online accounts of interaction.
> Will look into more books for the road.
> 
> As for Pennsylvania... you have numerous sightings at nuclear power-plants and the kecksberg incident.
> 
> Near Gotham city we had the O'hare sighting about a decade ago and I have had a few strange things myself. In the 90's at an aunts apartment saw a rotating cylindrical deal with antenna on a clear day high high up in orbit?? I have had an interest since before I was a teenager... Nothing definitive but had a share various _wyrd_ ...experiences... if I make it to jambo this year or even just on the road I would dig trading stories/theories over a campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I don't give ah Unidentified Flying Dingleberry (haha) what anyone thinks about my interest in the subject. And to label someone or try censor what they can READ is damn just about the most DEsPOTIC kind of social control.
> 
> Anyone that thinks they should control you in that way is behaving close minded and imperceptive I would bristle considerably at the thought of any interference in my chosen hobbies and subjects of study.
> 
> The whole "mainstream society" judging this subject as bogus is gonna come to an end.You can't be a reasonable person and just label all the evidence/accounts as bogus.
> 
> Trekking into the unknown has always been humanities greatest endeavor and that includes the search for truth.


That's some open minded yet balanced thinking. The world could use more of that. Especially in my family. They are warming up to me again. But it's like after beating a dog, the dog is afraid to go near the abuser. But I'm growing thicker skin I guess. 
I am going to the jam definitely and I will hopefully have new reading material.... I like Budd Hopkins. 
I just think that when the media and society paint a certain picture from a certain perspective that we should seriously question the logic behind it. Media and government does everything for a specific outcome. This is planned. You have to look behind the glitter and see who will benefit from that perspective and predicted outcome. I think I explained that the way I wanted to!


----------

